# Social Worker for canada



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Hi folks,
This is a great forum and I plan to apply myself for Canada PR. Now the problem is that I am working as a social worker for the past 5.5 years but I don't have a degree (neither bachelor no masters in social work) but have very comprehensive work ex. I am 27 years old and married, she's a teacher.

My problem is that can I apply as a social worker without formal education in social work?
I also have penned a book on social work. Will that help?

Have given IELTS general and scored 7.5 overall.
How good are my chances if I apply.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

bharatbansal said:


> Hi folks,
> This is a great forum and I plan to apply myself for Canada PR. Now the problem is that I am working as a social worker for the past 5.5 years but I don't have a degree (neither bachelor no masters in social work) but have very comprehensive work ex. I am 27 years old and married, she's a teacher.
> 
> My problem is that can I apply as a social worker without formal education in social work?
> ...


You would need a degree to be a Social Worker in Canada.


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

Auld Yin said:


> You would need a degree to be a Social Worker in Canada.


No i meant just to immigrate there. Later yes i will take certifications when i am there but for immigrating is a degree required in social work?


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Try taking the self-assessment test and see if you have a high enough score. Usually the more education you have the higher the points... It's possible you have enough points based on other criteria?:

Skilled workers and professionals: Self-assessment test


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> Try taking the self-assessment test and see if you have a high enough score. Usually the more education you have the higher the points... It's possible you have enough points based on other criteria?:
> 
> Skilled workers and professionals: Self-assessment test


Thanks a lot buddy but that was not what i was asking for. I have a bachelor's degree but wanted to know if a social work degree is required for immigrating as a social worker to canada.
Thanks anyways.

Bharat.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

bharatbansal said:


> Thanks a lot buddy but that was not what i was asking for. I have a bachelor's degree but wanted to know if a social work degree is required for immigrating as a social worker to canada.
> Thanks anyways.
> 
> Bharat.


As Auld Yin already pointed out, you would need a degree to be a social worker in Canada. You do not need a social work degree to immigrate to Canada.


----------



## bharatbansal (Jun 23, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> As Auld Yin already pointed out, you would need a degree to be a social worker in Canada. You do not need a social work degree to immigrate to Canada.


Ok thanks. Then i will go ahead & apply in that category this year.


----------

